# [Review] Toshiba A500-13W



## fr3sh (1. Januar 2010)

_*==========================
*__*- Vorwort*_*
- Einleitung

 - Daten
 - Verarbeitung/Design
 - Austattung/Features
 - Software
 - Performance
 - Spieleperformance
 - Display
 - Akkulaufzeit
 - Ergonomie
 - Sound

 - Pro/Kontra
 - Fazit
 - Bilder/Benchmarks
 ==========================*
*Vorwort*So. Das ist mein erster Testbericht zu einem Notebook, sogar mein erster zu einem solch umfangreichen Gerät. Bisher hab ich mit meinen frischen 15 Jahren erst einige Reviews zu Games geschrieben, also habt bitte etwas Verständnis dafür falls etwas fehlen sollte. Deshalb werd ich mich hier jetzt am Aufbau anderer Notebookreviews orientieren, eigene Strukturen binde ich natürlich trotzdem mit ein. Jop, zudem muss gesagt werden, dass das hier wie bereits erwähnt mein erstes Notebookreview ist und ich theoretisch keine Vergleiche mit anderen Notebooks ziehen kann. Praktisch sieht das aber etwas anders aus: Ich bin allgemein sowohl über Desktop- als auch Notebook-Hardware informiert, praktisch hab ich auch Erfahrung mit sehr vielen anderen Notebooks; von Kollegen und Freunden. Somit ist die Existenz eben solcher Vergleiche dann denk ich mal wieder berechtigt. ^^ Das Review hier wird/wurde übrigens vollständig mit dem Notebook geschrieben. ;D​*Einleitung*Okay. Das Notebook. Ist mein Kindheitstraum, mein Dad hatte schon eins, vor etwa 7 Jahren, und seitdem bin ich davon einfach nur begeistert. Allerdings wollte der mir keins kaufen, ich musste das also selber finanzieren. Das war damals aber schlichtweg unmöglich, ich bekam damals einfach zu wenig Taschengeld und hatte schon genug "Stress" mit dem Kauf anderer Dinge. Nun bin ich vor kurzem 15 geworden, und deshalb sieht das alles auch schon anders aus. Eines Tages dann etwas Theorie: Wie könnt ich denn das Geld zusammen bekommen? Was für eins möchte ich denn? Oder eher gesagt: Welches Notebook ist für meine Ansprüche geeignet? Und genau das war die entscheidende Frage. Wochenlang hab ich mich intensiver über die Materie Notebook informiert, ich hab mir klar gemacht was ich denn brauche: Das selbe wie mein PC. Also sollte auch die Hardware ähnlich stark sein: X2 5000+, 2GB RAM, HD4850. So, auch hier hab ich Abstriche gemacht, und zwar in Sachen Grafik. Als ich mir diese Grafikkarte gekauft habe, hab ich mehr oder weniger oft auf dem PC gespielt. Dann kam letztes Weihnachten ne Xbox 360 ins Haus. Seitdem wurde die HD4850 nicht mehr allzu stark ausgenutzt. Heißt für mich: Gut, also wird mein Notebook wieder weniger kosten. Also weiter: Bildbearbeitung sollte ich mit meinem Notebook auf jedenfall machen können, natürlich nichts professionelles, aber schon etwas. Das bedeutet: relativ angenehme Arbeitsfläche, also großes Display und ausreichende Auflösung. Dann selbstverständlich noch das Thema spielen, auch wenn das auf dem Notebook nichtmehr allzu oft mach; er sollte es können, denn ab und zu ein Ründchen Trackmania und das ein oder andere Spielchen ist seit eh und je immer am laufen bzw. wird dann mit meinem Notebook auch so sein. Was noch? Zusammengefasst: Guter Sound, helles Display, schönes Design, stabile Performance, viele Features, hohe Festplattenkapazität und ne solide Akkulaufzeit. Was alles wie erfüllt wird lest ihr später. Jedenfalls hab ich dann gesucht und gesucht, ich hatte viele Notebooks in meiner engeren Auswahl, unter anderem auch ein paar HP Pavillions, letztendlich hab ich mich dann aber auf das Toshiba A500-13W festgelegt, und das hab ich erst relativ spät entdeckt. Und: Das Notebook kostete 640€! 640 verdammte €, jiiiha. Also gleich mal das Geld zusammengekratzt: PC verkauft - 300€, ION Drum Rocker - 210€, und 130€ dann durch mein Taschengeld. Jap, dann hatte ich 640€ zusammen. Bestellen wollte ich es bei hifishop24.de. Die hatten das aber nicht auf Lager, also schnell mal den Support angeschrieben. Und der freundliche Mann hatte mir versichert es zu bestellen. Sollte dann 3-4 Tage später da sein. War es aber nicht. Also wieder angeschrieben: Ja, er bestellt es wieder, er hat sich da vertan. 3-4 Tage solls wiedermal dauern. Aber nein, auch dann war es nicht da. Beim Abruf des Artikels auf deren Homepage dann der Schock: Dieser Artikel ist nichtmehr in unserem Sortiment. War ja klar, ich hab immer so viel Glück. Also schnell im Preisvergleich nachgeschaut: 700€ der nächste Preis. Trotzdem ist das für die Austattung dieses Notebooks verdammt günstig, aber: Ich musste mir die 60€ von meinem Dad ausleihen. Nagut, wenigstens hat er jetzt doch was dazu beigetragen. Also gleich mal bestellt, und BAM! 3 Tage später wars dann auch da. Aber ich möchte euch jetzt mal nicht allzulang nerven, jetzt gehts los. ;D​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Toshiba A500-13W*
- CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo P7350 
- GPU: ATI Mobility Radeon HD4650
- HDD: 500GB
- RAM: 4GB DDR2-6400
- *16"* Display
- 1366x768 Auflösung
- ExpressCard 54-Slot
- Harman/Kardon Lautsprecher
- 1,3MP Webcam
- DVD Brenner
- WLAN b/g/n
- eSata
- HDMI-CEC
*Preis:* 595€​ 
*Verarbeitung/Design*

Das Notebook kommt in einer verhältnismäßig kleinen Verpackung daher. (ca. 50x30x10)
Also gleich mal ausgepackt, und siehe da: Der Lieferumfang fällt ziemlich mager aus. In der Packung befindet sich nicht mehr als das Notebook, und eine kleine Schachtel, in der sich das Netzteil, das sehr umfangreiche Handbuch, ein Windows 7 Upgrade-Coupon, eine Kurzanleitung, und 2 Informationspapiere zur Garantie und zur LCD-Technologie, befinden. Nagut, wers braucht...  
Das Notebook hat eine Größe von ca. 38x26x4cm, ist daher also eher durchschnittlich groß. 
Eine kleine Mini-Fernbedienung, die sich eigentlich hätte im ExpressCard-Slot befinden müssen, ist überraschenderweise nicht dabei, zumal sie aber in vielen Shops erwähnt wird. Auch hätte das normale DVD Laufwerk eigentlich ein Slot-In Laufwerk sein solln. Aber nungut. 
Toshiba hat wie man sehen kann nur das Nötigste mit dazu gepackt, trotzdem hätte es wirklich mehr sein können bzw. müssen. Zumindest eine Recovery DVD oder ein Mikrofasertuch wären wirklich schon Pflicht gewesen. Die Recovery DVD lässt sich allerdings nachträglich brennen oder kostenpflichtig nachbestellen. Das Mikrofasertuch natürlich nicht. Ein solches braucht man aber, denn das Notebook ist, bis auf die Unterseite, komplett mit Klavierlack überzogen, und somit auch ein Magnet für Fingerabdrücke. Allzu schlimm ist es nicht, es fällt aber, sobald man die Fläche gegen das Licht hält, auf. 
Nahezu das komplette Notebook besteht aus Plastik. Aluminium oder andere Materialien sucht man hier vergebens; trotzdem wirkt der erste Eindruck sehr edel: Das Chassis und der Displaydeckel sind von einem feinen Linienmuster überzogen, alles wirkt massiv und Druckstellen gibt es kaum, nur das Display und der rechte Teil des Chassis lassen sich eindrücken, was aber im Falle der rechten Seite am DVD Laufwerk liegt, welches sich direkt darunter befindet. 
Chassis und Deckel haben einen grauen Plastikrand; zwischen diesem und dem Chassis passt ein Fingernagel. Dort wird sich früher oder später wohl Dreck und Staub sammeln. 
Das Scharnier besteht aus einem großen Teil, das sich fast über die gesamte Breite zieht und sich auch relativ stark eindrücken lässt. 
Es ist nicht möglich, den Deckel mit einer Hand zu öffnen, da das Scharnier zu fest angezogen ist. Hierzu braucht man beide Hände. Der Deckel wippt trotz allem minimal nach, zudem lässt er sich maximal bis zu einem Winkel von ca. 130° öffnen.
Übrigens gibt es keinen Displayverschluss - der Deckel liegt auf dem Chassis. Dafür aber ganz zuverlässig.
Im Gegensatz zu den teureren Modellen der A500-Serie ist die Tastatur nicht beleuchtet und das Display geht nicht nahtlos in den Rand über und ist somit auch nicht von einer Glasscheibe bedeckt. 
Im oberen Teil des Chassis befinden sich außen die Harman/Kardon Boxen, welche sich sehr gut ins Gesamtbild integrieren, und in der Mitte die Softkeys und
der Netzschalter. 
Zusammenfassend kann ich mich also nur wiederholen: Das Design wirkt sehr anmutig und edel, die Verarbeitung ist für ein Notebook dieser Preisklasse gelungen.
​ 

*Ausstattung/Features*

Das A500-13W besitzt natürlich ein WLAN Modul, dabei handelt sich um das Standardmodell Intel 5100. Damit sind Verbindungen mit der b, g, und n-Technologie möglich. Die Funkleistung ist subjektiv gesagt sehr gut. Sämtliche Netzwerke meiner Nachbarn werden empfangen, und das mit einer Signalstärke von 3/5 Strichen. Und ich wohne wohlgemerkt in einem Einfamilienhaus. 
Nungut, Bluetooth ist nicht vorhanden - auch hier haben die anderen Modelle einen mehr oder weniger relevanten Vorteil.
Natürlich ist auch die 1,3MP Kamera, welche Videos mit einer Auflösung von 1280x800 bei 25 FPS aufnehmen kann und die Qualität auch subjektiv gesehen sehr gut ist, erwähnenswert. 
Wie bereits erwähnt sitzen 2 Harman/Kardon Lautsprecher außen am oberen Rand. Die Soundqualität wird unten in einem extra Abschnitt behandelt. In der Mitte befinden sind die Softkeys und der Netzschalter: Dieser sitzt ganz links, danach kommen insgesamt 8 Softkeys, von links nach rechts: Eco-Modus, Mediaplayer, Play/Pause, vorheriger Titel, nächster Titel, (De-)Aktivierung der Beleuchtung, und die beiden Lautstärketasten. Jede Eingabe wird mit einem nervenden Piepston quittiert. Das hätte man definitiv besser lösen können bzw. auch sollen. 
Beleuchtet sind übrigens die 9 oberen Tasten, ein schmaler Balken über dem Touchpad und unten links das 'Satellite'-Logo - in weiß. Die Tastatur ist, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht beleuchtet.
Am unteren Rand befinden sich 5 Status LEDS, welche ebenfalls weiß leuchten.
Der DVD-Brenner stammt von Panasonic und brennt DVDs (auch DLs) mit maximal 8-facher Geschwindigkeit. 
Kommen wir nun zu den Anschlüssen. Es gibt insgesamt 4 USB Ports, einer davon mit einem eSata Anschluss kombiniert - das ermöglicht die Nutzung eines eSata-Speichermediums ohne dabei eine extra Stromversorung über einen USB-Port aufzubauen. Gleichzeitig dient eben dieser Anschluss auch als USB-Sleep&Charge; man kann seine USB-Geräte, wie zum Beispiel einen iPod, aufladen, auch wenn das Notebook ausgeschaltet ist. Hier kann man konfigurieren, bis zu welcher restlichen Akkulaufzeit das möglich ist. Elegant gelöst. 
Zusätzlich gibt es den mittlerweile ebenfalls standardisierten HDMI Anschluss. Die Besonderheit: Es handelt sich um einen HDMI-CEC Port. Somit lassen sich über diesen auch diverse Geräte steuern. 
Andere Anschlüsse sind selbstverständlich auch dabei, ich beschreibe jetzt mal die Aufteilung und Reihenfolge aller Anschlüsse, von oben nach unten:
- Vorderseite: 3in1-Kartenlesegerät (SD/Memory Stick/xD); Infrarot-Empfänger; WLAN-Schalter
- Linke Seite: USB; Lüftungsschlitze; VGA-Anschluss; LAN Port
(1000MBit); HDMI-CEC; eSata/USB; ExpressCard54; Soundausgang (3,5mm);
Mikrofoneingang (3,5mm)
- Rechte Seite: KensingtonLock; DC-In; USB; USB; DVD-Brenner​ 

*Software*

Ja, ich denke der Teil 'Software' hat einen eigenen Abschnitt verdient. 
Beim ersten Start wird man, zumindest ich, positiv überrascht: Windows Vista Home Premium ist teilweise vorinstalliert, doch begrüßt wird man stattdessen von einem weiteren Installationsbildschirm - man darf zwischen einer 32- oder 64-Bit Installation entscheiden. Sowas ist bei anderen Herstellern generell nicht selbstverständlich. Wow. 
Nach ca. 40 Minuten dann der tolle Blick auf den Desktop-Bereich. 
Ja, auch hier wird man überrascht, ob negativ oder positiv bleibt jedem selbst überlassen: Toshiba hat sehr viele mehr oder weniger praktische Programme vorinstalliert, die praktische Seite überwiegt jedoch. Denn zum einen braucht man rein garnichts mehr zusätzlich konfigurieren: Alle Notebook-Eigenschaften wie z.B. die Akku-Anzeige, sind bereits voreingestellt. Alle Funktionen von Toshiba sind perfekt in das System integriert. Hier gibt es keine unsauberen Installationen, bei denen jede Software ihr eigenes Fenster oder ihre eigene Anzeige benötigt. Positiv sind eben wie gesagt auch viele praktische Anwendungen, wie zum Beispiel der integrierte HDD-Schutz: Hier kann man aus 3 Sensibilitätsstufen wählen; bei einer Erschütterung wird der HDD-Lesekopf automatisch in eine sichere Position kalibriert, um Datenverluste zu vermeiden. Sehr schön. 
Zum Anderen muss auch der negative Teil erwähnt werden, hier nehm ich als Beispiel mal die Webcam-Software heraus. Nach jedem System-Start öffnet sich links ein Fenster, dass sich zwar zugeklappt am Rand befindet, sich jedoch immer öffnet, sobald man mit der Maus drüberfährt. 
So oder so kommt es, dass durch die komplette vorinstallierte Software beim System-Start bereits ca. 1,4GB Arbeitsspeicher belegt sind. Aber das alles stellt kein Problem dar, denn deinstallieren kann man solche Programme natürlich problemlos. 
Erwähnenswert ist auf jedenfall noch ein Upgrade auf Windows 7. Hier habe ich den beiliegenden Coupon nicht verwendet, sondern direkt ein Upgrade mit einer Windows 7 Ultimate Disc durchgeführt. Und auch das klappte alles überraschenderweise problemlos! Sämtliche Programme und Einstellungen wurden übernommen, dabei treten keine Fehler auf. Im Prinzip alles genauso wie vorher, nur, das Windows 7 statt Vista installiert ist. 

Zum Bios gibt es nicht viel zu sagen: Es ist von Phoenix und beinhaltet hauptsächlich die De- und Aktivierung der einzelnen Funktionen; OC-Möglichkeiten gibt es  nicht.​ 

*Performance*

Das A500-13W besitzt eine Intel P7350 CPU (Penryn-Architektur), welche einen Takt von 2x 2,0GHz, einen L2-Cache von 3MB, einen FSB von 1066MHz und eine TDP von 25W besitzt. Die CPU ist somit gute Mittelklasse. Nahezu alle anderen Notebooks aus der
A500-Serie besitzen CPUs mit einer TDP von 35W, somit schleicht sich hier ein kleiner Vorteil in Bezug auf die Laufzeit ein. 
Bestückt ist das Notebook zudem mit 2x 2GB Samsung DDR2-6400 RAM mit einer 6-6-6-18 Latenz. Dementsprechend laufen beide im Dual-Channel Modus. Natürlich sind das auch die 2 einzigen RAM Slots. 
Zum Mainboard kann/muss man nicht viel sagen: Bestückt ist dieses mit einem Intel GM45/GM47 Chipsatz, dazu eine ICH9-M Southbridge. DDR3-RAM wird nicht unterstützt; die anderen Modelle der Serie sind standardmäßig mit DDR3-RAM bestückt.
Ja, und nun zur Grafikkarte. Es handelt sich um eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD4650, eine gute Mittelklasse-Karte. Dazu handelt es sich um 1024MB echten GDDR3-Speicher; 2303MB können zusätzlich noch vom Hauptspeicher abgezweigt werden. Benchmarks/Leistungswerte gibt es unten, genauere Infos auch. 
Als Datenlager dient eine 500GB große Festplatte aus eigenem Hause, die MK-5055GSX, eine Festplatte mit 8MB Cache und 5400 RPM. Ein Test mit CrystaDiskMark zeigt: Im sequentiellen Lesen schafft die Platte ca. 66 MB/s, im Schreiben 55 MB/s. Ein sehr guter Wert.

Die Allgemeinperformance unter Windows kann man ohne Frage als  perfekt bezeichnen. Es gibt keine Ruckler, alles läuft flüssig. Die CPU und die Grafikkarte takten sich im Idle automatisch auf 1,6GHz respektive 220MHz/300MHz runter. Aber auch dann läuft alles absolut flüssig. 
Unverständlicherweise hat Toshiba die integrierte 4500M-Grafikeinheit deaktiviert. Hier hätte sich eine Taste zum Umschalten gelohnt, definitiv. 

​*Spieleperformance* Nun zur Spieleperformance. Hier wurde ich abermals überrascht.
 Mir war von Anfang an klar, die HD4650 kommt sicherlich nicht an meine alte HD4850 (Desktop) heran, ist ja auch logisch. Aber trotzdem leistet diese hier wirklich  einiges!
- Modern Warfare 2 läuft auf hohen Einstellungen flüssig mit ca. 35 FPS
- NFS Shift läuft auf mittleren Einstellungen flüssig mit ca. 30 FPS, auf hohen Einstellungen kommt die HD4650 nur noch auf 20 FPS, dementsprechend ruckelts auch
- Left 4 Dead läuft auf hohen Einstellungen mit ca. 80 FPS flüssig
- Anno 1404 ist so ne Sache. Hier arbeitet primär natürlich die CPU, deshalb muss man hier aufgrund der CPU ein leichtes Limit seitens der Grafikkarte miteinbeziehen. Flüssig läufts hier auf mittleren Einstellungen mit 35-40 FPS. Ein guter wert. Auf sehr hohen Einstellungen ruckelt das spiel mit ca. 17 FPS vor sich hin, ist dann allerdings immernoch (!!) sehr gut spielbar. Anno sei dank.
- Bei GTA4 gilt das selbe: Wird auf mittleren Einstellungen gespielt, läufts relativ flüssig mit ca. 30 FPS, mit minimalen Einstellungen kommt man auf 45 FPS.
- Auch bei Crysis wurde ich überrascht: Wird mit mittleren Einstellungen gespielt, kommt man auf 40 FPS, auf hohen Einstellungen ruckelts dann leicht mit 25 FPS. Sehr hoch ist unspielbar.
- TrackMania Nations forever ist natürlich auch so eine Sache. Auf maximalen Einstellungen inkl. Bewegungsunschärfe ruckelts leicht mit etwa 26 FPS. Schaltet man die Unschärfe allerdings aus, rennt das Spiel flüssig mit 35 FPS.

_[Alle Spiele wurden mit der vollen 1366x768-Auflösung und 2xAA/2xAF getestet]
_Allgemein muss auch hier etwas erwähnt werden, was teilweise sehr lästig ist: Die FPS nehmen proportional zur Spielzeit ab, woran das liegt kann ich nicht genau sagen, die Temperatur kann man jedoch ausschließen, denn nach einem kurzen Neustart des Spiels läuft alles wieder normal. Bis die FPS dann wieder abnehmen...

Die Multimediaperformance ist ebenfalls einwandfrei: Ob DVDs, BluRays, WMP - auch hier klappt alles    reibungslos. Auch bei der Bildbearbeitung kann man nicht meckern. 

Im 3DMark Vantage Benchmark erreicht das Notebook insgesamt 2351 Punkte - die GPU erreichte 2141, die CPU 3333 Punkte. Der 3DMark06 Benchmark zeigt unter Standardeinstellungen eine Punktzahl von 5897. Ich selber hätte mir mehr erhofft, aber praktisch kann ich mich wirklich nicht beklagen.​ 

*Akkulaufzeit*

Hier fass ich mich kurz: Es ist ein 6-Zellen Akku verbaut. Aufgrund der sparsameren CPU ist die Akkulaufzeit wie bereits erwähnt bei diesem Modell etwas höher als bei den anderen. 
BatteryEater habe ich bisher noch nicht benutzt, wird später allerdings nachgereicht bzw. editiert. Ich gebe hier erstmal nur grobe Zeiten an:
- surft man per Wlan, benutzt den Ausbalanciert-Modus von Windows, und nutzt die hellste Helligkeitsstufe, so hält der Akku etwa 1,5h-2h. 
- beim spielen verkürzt sich die Akkulaufzeit unter den selben Gegebenheiten + dem Leistungs-Modus auf ca. 1h. 

Die Zeiten sind also ziemlich  zufriedenstellend. Man darf natürlich nicht vergessen, dass es sich hier um ein Multimedia-Notebook mit 16" handelt, das hauptsächlich als Desktop Replacement genutzt werden soll(te), und für den mobilen Einsatz nur eingeschränkt geeignet ist.​ 
*Display*

Für viele wichtig und für ein Multimedia-Notebook mit ausschlaggebend ist natürlich auch das Display. Hier muss ich leider teils subjektiv urteilen, da meine technischen Möglichkeiten für Messungen leider begrenzt bzw. garnicht möglich sind; Ich übernehme hier einfach mal Werte aus einem anderen Testbericht.
Es handelt sich natürlich um ein 16" Display im filmfreundlichen 16:9-Format mit einer (für manche wohl sehr geringen) Auflösung von 1366x768 Pixeln. Für mich persönlich war ein helles Display Pflicht - und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Es besitzt eine Helligkeit von etwa 220 Candela/m. Die Helligkeit reicht, um trotz Sonneneinstrahlung und dem spiegelnden Display etwas zu erkennen. Es wurde schon auf einer während einer Autofahrt getestet - man konnte definitiv gut "arbeiten".
Objektiv gesehen enttäuschen die Kontrastwerte von etwa 160:1, ich selber kann mich aber nicht beklagen: Alle Farben kommen sehr gut und relativ brillant rüber, was wohl auch am Glossy-Display liegt. 
Enttäuschend ist allerdings der Schwarzwert: Schwarz wirkt eher wie grau.​ 
*Ergonomie*

Fangen wir mit der Tastatur an...
Die Tasten sind nicht ganz klar getrennt, aber das ist hier auch nicht nötig, da alle Tasten ausreichend groß dimensioniert sind. 
Auch wenn sämtliche Tasten ebenfalls mit einem Lack überzogen wurden: Fingerabdrücke sieht man hier nicht. 
Erfreulich ist für so manchen, dass es auch ein (deaktivierbares) NumPad ins Notebook geschafft hat. Das Layout kann man insgesamt als gelungen bezeichnen: Nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit kommt man mit diesem sehr gut zurecht - jede Taste wird getroffen. (Ich schreibe mit dem 10-Finger-System. ) ... Fast jede, denn die 'Alt Gr'-Taste ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu klein angesetzt worden. Hier treffe ich oftmals versehentlich die Menü-Taste. Aber nun gut.
Zwischen der linken Ctrl- und Windowstaste befindet sich die FN-Taste. Eine Multimediataste, die in Kombination mit den Funktionstasten eben solche steuert. Diese Funktionstasten sind zusätzlich auf die ausreichend großen ESC und F1-F9 Tasten verteilt. Nebenbei sei erwähnt, dass auch die Pfeiltasten ebenfalls etwas zu klein geraten sind, aber das ist diesmal wohl eher Geschmackssache. 
Der Druckpunkt aller Tasten ist nahezu perfekt, allerdings vermisst man manchmal doch einen etwas härteren (Druckpunkt). Feedback bekommt man jedoch reichlich, die Tasten wackeln minimal bis garnicht und wirken solide. 
Leicht störend muss man dafür das Nachwippen der rechten Seite, hauptsächlich in der Nähe des NumPads, bezeichnen, welches anscheinend auch durch das DVD Laufwerk zustande kommt. 
Das Tippgeräusch ist leise und sehr angenehm.

Die Reaktion der Softkeys kann man als  gut bezeichnen, allerdings reicht hier kein schneller Druck. Man muss mit dem Finger etwas drauf bleiben, damit die Softkeys reagieren.
Ist aber nicht so schlimm wie es sich anhört.

Und nun zu einem etwas traurigen Teil in diesem Abschnitt: Dem Touchpad. Prinzipiell ist auch dieses gelungen: es erfüllt seinen Zweck befriedigend. 
Aber: Es ist viel zu  klein geraten, und der nicht sichtbare Scrollbalken ist zu schmal geraten. So reagiert das Scrollen oft nicht, stattdessen gleitet man mit dem Mauszeiger weiter. Dies ist z.B. beim Browsen sehr störend, da der Mauszeiger oft aus dem Browse-Bereich rutscht und man diesen somit wieder zurückkalibrieren muss. 
Das Touchpad lässt sich mit einem kleinen Button über dem beleuchteten Balken deaktivieren - für dann Fall, dass man eine externe Maus benutzt und man seinen Handballen auf dem Touchpad ablegen möchte, zum Beispiel beim Zocken.
Die Gleiteigenschaften des Pads sind sehr gut, die Fläche ist angeraut und unterscheidet sich abgesehen davon kaum bis garnicht von der kompletten Handballenauflage. 
Wie es mittlerweile auch schon bei vielen Notebooks so ist, unterstützt auch das Touchpad des Toshibas Multi-Touch-Gesten. 
Die beiden spiegelnden Maustasten sind sehr groß, haben aber einen seltsamen Druckpunkt: Innen ist dieser eher weich, außen sehr hart. 
Insgesamt ist das Touchpad also eher durchschnittlich. 

Die Temperaturen kann man auch als  gut bezeichnen. 
Die Idle Werte sind 40° (CPU) und 44° (GPU). 
Die Grafikkarte wurde bei mir in einem 20 Minütigen Furmark Stabilitätstest 87°C warm. Ein sehr guter Wert. Im prime95-Test wurde die CPU 72°C warm. Ebenfalls ein top Wert - Intel gibt als "Schmerzgrenze" 90°C an. 

Beim Spielen erwärmt sich die Unterseite des Notebooks  leicht bis mittelstark - Wenn man das Notebook auf dem Schoß benutzt, merkt man das, ansonsten natürlich nicht. 
Die Handballenauflage erwärmt sich minimal bis garnicht. Sehr angenehm.

Der Lüfter fällt im Idle  garnicht auf, man hört kaum etwas. Unter Last dreht er dann schon merkbar auf - mich stört es nicht, es ist ein gleichmäßiges, angenehmes Rauschen. 
Seltsam ist aber, dass sich der Lüfter nach dem beenden eines Spiels bzw. der Belastung immer noch so schnell dreht wie unter Last. Und das dauerhaft, hier hilft nur ein Neustart. Das sollte dringend mit einem Bios-Update behoben werden.​ 
*Sound*

Ohja, der Sound. definitiv eines der Stärken dieses Notebooks! 
Ich habe bisher viele verschiedene Soundboxen diverser Notebooks gehört, darunter welche von Altec Lansing in einem Acer, eines davon mit extra Subwoofer an der Unterseite, das andere ohne, die JBL Boxen der neuen 17er Dell Serie, ein "7.1-System" eines MSI und Standard-billig Boxen bei ein paar Samsungs. 
Als Vergleich nehme ich auch mein Logitech Z Cinéma Advanced her. 

Aber nun zum Toshiba: Exzellenter Sound, wirklich. Was die Harman/Kardon-Boxen hier leisten, ist  Wahnsinn. Und ich übertreibe nicht: Die Boxen sind bisher das beste, was ich je an Notebookboxen gehört habe; selbst die Altec Lansings kommen nichtmal annähernd an die h/k heran! Aber nun etwas Klarheit:
Ich höre hauptsächlich Metalcore, bisher immer über meinen iPod touch + Phillips 9800er Ohrhörer oder mein Logitech Soundsystem. Sowohl die Höhen als auch die Mitten sind nahezu perfekt. Sehr ausgewogen, keine Zisch-Laute und ein ziemlich klarer Klang, selbst bei maximaler Lautstärke (übrigens sind die Boxen relativ laut! ;D). Selbst noch so feine Details, welche ich normalerweise nur mit den Ohrhörern und meinem Logitech heraushöre, gibt es auch hier. 
Die Tiefen sind okay. Hier darf man um Gottes Willen nicht zu viel erwarten, denn ein extra Subwoofer an der Unterseite gibt es hier nicht. Aber die Tiefen existieren, definitiv. Und das merkt/hört man auch. 
Ob Filme, Musik oder sonstwas: Es ist erstaunlich, was die Dinger so alles schaffen. Für ein Multimedia gibt es imo nichts besseres. Die P350-Serie, die der A500-Serie sehr ähnlich ist, hat ebenfalls h/k Boxen, die allerdings etwas größer ausfallen. Wahrscheinlich haben diese einen noch besseren Klang, aber das ist jetzt nicht relevant.
Falls es jemanden interessieren sollte: Klanglich würde ich die Boxen jetzt zwischen meinem iPod bzw. meinen Phillips Ohrhörern und den Altec Lansing Boxen inkl. Subwoofer einordnen, aber für mich wie gesagt das bisher beste Notebooksoundsystem.​ 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Pro/Kontra*

+++| Pro |+++

- Design
- Verarbeitungsqualität
- Ausstattung und Anschlusszahl
- Performance
- Preis
- Insgesamt gutes Display
- NumPad inkl. 
- scharfe Webcam
- Erstinstallation
- Windows 7 Upgrade Coupon
- schnelle Festplatte
- Tastatur
- Temperaturen
- Soundqualität
- 3D-Leistung
///| Neutral |\\\

- Akkulaufzeit
- keine Hybrid-Grafik
- Pfeiltasten
- Toshiba-Software
- Softkeys
---| Kontra |---

- Touchpad
- Lieferumfang
- enttäuschender Schwarzwert
- Lüfter-Bug
- kein Bluetooth​
*Fazit*

Zusammenfassend und abschließend kann man also nur sagen, dass das Toshiba A500-13W ein absolut exzellentes Multimedia Notebook ist, das mit einem sehr guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis glänzt. Sowohl als Multimedia-, als auch als Spielenotebook eignet sich das Toshiba. Es überzeugt in fast allen Bereichen: Der Sound ist ausgezeichnet, das Display brillant, die Performance und 3D-Leistung gut, die Austattung riesig, die Ergonomie zufriedenstellend. Alle meine Anforderungen wurden fast restlos erfüllt, negativ sind lediglich das zu kleine Touchpad und der sehr magere Lieferumfang. Wie gesagt: So sollte ein Multimedia-Notebook sein - für diesen Preis gibt es einfach nichts besseres.​ *
Ich bitte euch um Kritik, eventuelle Wünsche, Fragen und Meinungen! *
*Bilder/Benchmarks*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr3sh (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2010)

kannste vlt. auch 3Dmark06 / vantage oder so was als test laufen lassen?


----------



## fr3sh (3. Januar 2010)

> Im 3DMark Vantage Benchmark erreicht das Notebook insgesamt 2351 Punkte - die GPU erreichte 2141, die CPU 3333 Punkte. Ich selber hätte mir mehr erhofft, aber praktisch kann ich mich wirklich nicht beklagen.



Steht schon im Review... 
​


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2010)

ja, ich meinte halt auch den "normalen" 3dmark-wert (um die 6000-6500 schätz ich) und vlt. auch noch ne andere bench wie futuremark oder so


----------



## fr3sh (3. Januar 2010)

Klar, den 06er editier ich dann.


----------



## herethic (4. Januar 2010)

Also Grundsächlich ist dein Artikel gut gelungen.
Bemengeln muss ich:


Das du lediglich ein Bild in den Text eingefügt hast und die restlichen einfach nur in den Anhang gesteckt hast,für den Leser wäre es besser gewesen wenn er die Bilder direkt sehen könnte,d.h. wenn du von der Verpackung redest sollte da auch ein Bild direkt unter dem Text sein und nicht das der Leser zum Anhang scrollen muss.
Wegen den naheanliegenden,langen Texten bei denen nichts sonderlich geschrieben wurde(Fett,Kursiv,Unterstrichen oder mal grösser geschrieben)leidet meiner Meinung nach die übersichtlichkeit.Wenn jemand den Text vielleicht nur mal schnell überfliegen will kann er es nicht
Ausserdem hast du viel zu Subjektiv geschreiben,ein Redakteur/Reporter(ok ich weis du bist keiner)sollte immer objektiv schreiben und persöhnliche Sachen rauslassen wie z.B.





> Beim ersten Start wird man, zumindest ich, positiv überrascht


oder





> [Okay. Das Notebook. Ist mein Kindheitstraum



Ausserdem wäre es nett gewsen wenn du z.B bei der Ausstatung auch die einzelnen Komponenten auflisten könnest so das jemand sie schnell auf einen Blick hat und nicht mühsam den Text durchsuchen muss.
Und wann hast dz das Ding getestet?Das Windows Vista dabei ist und nicht 7 wäre eher ein Kritikpunkte


Aber sonst


----------



## fr3sh (4. Januar 2010)

Dankeschön für die Tipps.  Allerdings muss ich da ein paar Punkten widersprechen. :/
- Ich habe die wichtigen Schlagwörter die für den entsprechenden Teil eben ausschlaggebend sind in der Originalfassung schon Fett hervorgehoben, allerdings hat mir ein Kollege geraten alles einheitlich zu lassen, das irritiert nur.
- Ich hab mich schon bemüht objektiv zu schreiben, ich weiß auch dass man das machen muss.  Aber insg. find ichs auch relativ subjektiv...
- Die Daten stehen ja da... Da muss man nicht lang suchen. O:
- Getestet wurde das Notebook nach und nach, gekauft wurde es Ende November.

Also trotzdem, deine Punkte helfen mir sehr weiter, danke. =P
Das mit den Bildern nehm ich mir auch zu Herzen, aber jetzt ist es leider zu spät, ich müsste dafür alles neu strukturieren und den Teil nochmal neu schreiben. Beim nächsten mal denk ich aber dran. ^^


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (8. Januar 2010)

Ein sehr gelungenes Review, Respekt  !
Eine Spitzfindigkeit wär dann noch:


> Natürlich sind das auch die 2 einzig*st*en RAM Slots


Ich lese es immer wieder, entweder es sind die einzigen, oder nicht - aber noch "einziger" gehts nicht .
Ansonsten willkommen im Forum und mach weiter so .


----------



## fr3sh (8. Januar 2010)

Danke, dankeschön. ;D
Hab das gleich mal editiert, bei 28.000 Zeichen übersieht man sowas schonmal leicht. ^^"


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. Januar 2010)

Na das ist doch mal ein wirklich großes und gelungenes Review. Ich denke es wird dem ein oder anderen wirklich bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen . Wenn ich nicht immer zu faul wäte die von dir beschribenen 28000 Zeichen zu tippen, wäre auch von mir schon etwas online 

Danke, solche Leute braucht man hier.


----------



## CHICOLORES (11. Januar 2010)

naja mir fehlt wenn ich ehrlich bin n bissal der alltagstest .... wie schauts aus wenn ich in der u-bahn sitze, das ding zuklappe, unterm arm klemme und die treppen zur tram hochsprinnte .... gibts wie bei der Lenovo T Serie probleme mit den knöpfen, dass die aufm Display kratzen

oder?


----------



## fr3sh (12. Januar 2010)

Naja, ich denke sowas kann man aus dem ganzen schlussfolgern. Wenn man ein Multimedianotebook mit der angegebenen Helligkeit in der U-Bahn verwenden kann/will und dabei die fast 3kg mit sich rumschleppen will. Gut, okay. Aber sowas muss man nicht angeben. Ich sagte ja, dass es hauptsächlich als Desktop Replacement gedacht ist. Ob und wie man das dann während einer "U-Bahn"-Fahrt nutzen will, bleibt dann jedem selbst überlassen. 
Wie gesagt, gäbe es solch ein Problem stünde das definitiv drin. Aber nein, sowas gibt es nicht. ^^


----------



## Amlug_celebren (15. Januar 2010)

Erst mal:
*Lob!*

Zweitens:
Habe ein ähnliches Modell, bissal schwächer ausgestattet, habe dafür aber auch gebraucht mit 22Monaten Garantie gerademal 430€ gezahlt,
und nur der Prozzer ist ein T4300, und die Graka eine HD4570, was mir aber auch reicht!
Und kann nur sagen, Tip-top, ist ein gutes Notebook!

Zu erwähnen ist das schlechte Win7 upgrade, habe bis heute nichts von Toshiba gehört oder gesehen, obwohl ich alles wie angegeben gemacht habe!!!


----------



## shyne (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn du sehr lange surfst, drehen die Lüfter dann auf? Wann und wie stark?


----------



## fr3sh (18. Januar 2010)

Nein, sie drehen nicht auf. Man hört im Idle bzw. office/normales Surfen nur ein sehr leichtes, angenehmes Surren. Und das dauerhaft, ein konkretes Aufdrehen ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## fr3sh (8. Februar 2010)

Ich bumpe mal... x)


----------



## Heartbeat-Flo (20. August 2010)

Hey hallo fresh & Hallo Community,

echt super erklärt fresh. Ich habe den Toshiba a500 aber schon bevor ich den Bericht gelesen habe gekauft. Ja ich bin auch echt super zufrieden damit. Preisleistung war bei keinem anderen Modell besser gegeben. 

Ein wesentlicher Kaufgrund waren auch die H/K Boxen bei dem du ja auch gemeint hast da sie sich super anhören. Vlt könntest du mir mal deine Einstellung bezüglich des sound posten, da ich bei mir noch nicht so zufrieden bin. Ich höre gern Hip hop, house und charts...also is dort auch oft viel bass dabei, den ich hier irgendwie vermisse. auch die tonale stimme ist oft etwas blechern und klingt nicht so voll in den raum hinein. Ich habe das gleiche lied auf einem 8 jahre älteren medion laptop gehört der sich wesentlich besser angehört hat. mmhhh das war schon etwas peinlich. Ich habe schon unter den einstellungen verschiedene verbesserungen ausprobiert oder bei dolby natural bass und sound space expander markiert. Allerdings hab ich noch kein zufriedenstellendes ergebnis bekommen. Auch die umgebungsprofile wie pop, live, rock, party...usw. haben den klang eher verschlechtert.

bin vor kurzem auch auf ein video in youtube gestoßen. hier mal der link:
YouTube - Satellite A300 harman/kardon speaker
dort schwingen die membranen des a300 richtig mit (das ist bei meinem a500) nicht der fall obwohl das modell doch neuer ist!!! Das laptop ist jedenfalls nicht wie viele jetzt meinen von dem schwarzmarkt oder irgendwo illegal beschafft worden. Es stammt aus einem elektronik markt ...somit schließ ich jetz mal den betrug aus....

Ja ich bedanke mich schon mal für Erklärungen und Tipps... 

Ich bin hier neu und es ist mein erster Post. Also bitte sein ein wenig nachsichtig mit mir  

MFg Hearty


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2010)

Nicht immer muss es bei nen neueren auch b(a)esser klingen  auch das sichtbare Vibrieren ist kein beweis, dass man viel Bass hört oder er gar gut klint. Ich finde Musikhören am Notebook oder Handy grundsätzlich Käse - entweder man akzeptiert es, weil man die Musik einfach nur zur Ablenkung hören will und die Qualität dann halt ausreicht, oder man besorgt sich halt ein paar Boxen dafür.  

Aber ob es in Deinem Fall evlt.ein Defekt ist, das kann man an sich nur mit nem Direktvergleich klären ^^


----------

